# time goes so slow!



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all, I read about this web page yesterday in a magazine so thought I would say hello and join in! 

This is our second go at IVF. On Friday, I had three, grade two, four cell embryos transferred. We were so excited as last time we only got one and was given a very low success rate by the hospital. After the excitement comes the realisation that we've got 2ww! Can't believe I've only done 2 days!

Although told to get gentle exercise, I'm really weary and got mild dull aches. Am I just being lazy or am I right in not pushing myself? The 2ww is going to be the longest ever!

xx


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Moomin baby and welcome  

Just wanted to wish you all the best, I went throught the hell of 2ww a few weeks back and know how agonising the wait can be, just take it a day at a time  I know it is very difficult  Im now on the dreaded 3ww of waiting for a scan to see if theres a heartbeat after getting my much longed for bfp, the waiting and worrying just never stops  .

For the first week of my 2ww I took it really easy, take this time to relax and give your embies the best chance of survival, I dont think you are being lazy at all hun, just cautious and rightly so. Again want to wish you all the best for a positive outcome    .


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Glitter girl,

Thank you for your reply. It makes it feel more real and not as lonely.

Congratulations on your BFP! You must be very nervous, and a little excited too!   I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Although I had my ET on the 3rd, the hospital have told me to test on the 20 July! Not sure if I can wait that long. Started spotting the day before my test last time but going to stay as positive as I can!

Good luck, please let me know how you get on

xx


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, 
    I think you are doing the right think not doing anything too strenuous. You just have to listen to your body and rest when its tired. I have gone through two 2WW looking for every symptom and always started bleeding before test day. Had loads going on this time and was third time lucky and got longed for BFP but now got 3ww for scan. Will keep everything crossed for you. Take care x


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Jo11,

Thank you for your reply and Congratulations on your BFP!  
All this waiting around, it's a nightmare! 
Good luck, I'll be thinking of you.
xx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi there,
ive also had 3 embies put back on fri... 1 grade B 8 cell and 2 grade C 6 cell! its our 2nd attempt at ivf  and the first time went absolutely according to plan, no hiccups or hurdles along the way and rested  as much as i could for the  first week but had to go to work 2 hrs each day from day 3 onwards(self employed)...i felt awful for doing it and  physically and emotionally uncomfortable ,so this time im off for 10 days !! i have to say what a great week fr it tho  still feel really stressed...my DH isnt helping i have to say!messy men and not being able to do housework is not very calming!!!! BUT with all this , whatever you do,i feel it really is i the lap of the gods ....so here i am with legs in the air and praying hard...for us all good luck!!!


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Paddy,
good to hear from you. Thankfully I have two weeks off work as struggling to get my act together at the moment. Can't believe it was only Friday when we had ET.   When working you pray for a slow weekend!

Can I ask, when has the hospital said to do your test? They've told me the 20 July, so two weeks today!!??   Don't think I can wait that long, that last weekend will be a killer!

I spoke to someone else last night who was a friday ET girl too and she's been told 17th?

Good luck hon and keep those legs up!  

x


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi again,
I have to say the 2oth seems along time...i thought its a 2ww not 3ww  anyway, i would double check with them...im testing 16th! 
mind you dont know why im bothering...my DP is being horrible at the mo and weve been at loggerheads since fri afternoon....not what you need when trying to be calm and stress free.....might as well go bungee jumping Anyway,  even if hes not being supportive ive got 2 cats on the bed with me who seem think theyre incubaters and wont leave me alone...strange but lovely lol x


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Hope you don't mind me joining in!

I had egg transfer yesterday...we had one grade a blastocyst which was about to hatch! So fingers crossed it likes its new home! Anyone know if blastocysts implant earlier ? I presume they do. Have already had little pains - at my public bone area - but they could be anything! Aghhh its going to be hard this and i'm only on day two!

Pandy, know what you mean about DP, after talking about how the best plan was for me to totally relax, feet in air for at least two days (just so psychologically we know we are giving it best chance more than anything), i get left with making dinner and then the dishes this morning! Lovely! Men are just not very good at looking after 'us'! Well mine isn't anyway! Although he means well! We have been bickering too - not sure about you but my hormones are def up the spot and i am very irritable...so i feel sorry for him. It must be hard being the bloke as there is nothing they can do to help it work...so i am really trying not to nag as much!

Anyway, i guess the most important thing is to just relax and not try and get too stressed about anything...


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi gladys27 ,
yes im with you on the 'men front' i guess its hard for them too but i do feel they shld be avoiding confrontation at all costs seeing as they are doing  the treatment with you as a couple , i keep trying to remind him that his role in this(as well as producing   ) is to care for and nurture me(foot massages dont go amiss either)...something my DP seems to forget when convenient( like going to henley regatta all day a day aftre ET for a jolly !!!) wouldntve minded if hed had to work!!!!
anyway, enough of the winging, im sure itll all be ok...just hope the outcome of the treatment is too- for us all .

So, good luck with your nxt 2 weeks, stay calm and let everything stressy float past  or post on here...its good for hormonal outbursts, gets it out of your system!

lol and baby dust
xx


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

ha ha thats very funny - you sound just like me! I have been trying to convince my DH that arguing back with me and being confrontational when am bursting with hormones and putting my life on hold to do this, does not work or keep me calm. Its very frustrating. BUt it just shows you the difference between men and women...they cannot help but to be selfish like that, its their nature. You need to rely on yr girlfriends in times like this - my sister had IVF and had exactly the same thing happen. She wished that she'd just accepted that that was the way he was and rely more on girlfriends / mum / sisters. It put a lot of pressure on their relationship. 

Mine went to glastonbury just before ET when i was full to bursting with eggs, could barely walk and was very hormonal and emotional. I was hoovering the house, swearing. 

Since ET dh has been trying - i just have to tell him what to do. But i think thats prob gonna be the best i will get! So feel free to moan on here, guess its what its for!

When is yr test date? And you have had three put back in?! Wow! Go girl, what if you have triplets!! Was yr first IVF successful?


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Gladys

I had a grade A blast transferred today, so we are in the same boat.  Mine was already herniating, so it had started to break through the outer shell - is that was happened with yours?? 

We had 4 blasts - 2 of which were grade A - and we were all set for having 2 put back, but the consultant/embryologist seemed to think that there was a really high risk of twins and put us off as we had 2 like that!  I think blasts can and do implant quicker and so we have opted to freeze the others for now.

Finders crossed now!  

Good luck to all of those on a 2ww - all we can do is     now - and wait of course.    to you all.

At least this site seems to help the time pass a bit quicker...

Good luck and best wishes
Lisa
xx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi gladys27,
I tell you, its cheered me up no end knowing im not alone on the 'selfish man 'front  
my test day is 16th so on day 4pt today . Had 3 embies put back as im a ripe old age of 42(not mentally tho)! i responded really well first go and everything went text book  but unfortunately didnt get the result we wanted  that time ...its so frustrating as its unexplained infertility too! 
Anyway, hopefully will get there soon ...at least before the pushchair has to be attatched to my zimmer frame 

lol, Jo xx


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

hi lisa!

yes very similar to you. we had 2 grade 5A blasts, (about to hatch!) and they were going to put two in. But everyone i know who has had 2 blasts put in has had twins and we didn't want twins, so we had to make the very difficult decision to put one in. fingers crossed it was the right choice. 

Have had twinging pain in stomach since then...not sure if am imagining it! And have been very tired- but again am thinking i may just be creating my own symptoms in my head!
How you feeling?

Pandy, my friend had twins through IVF at age 43, i really hope it works for you too. 

Not sure if any of you are into this, but have you ever done meditation / visualisation? I really think it works. And it can't do any harm! Just try visualising yr baby growing inside you , and eventually giving birth and holding it. I try and do  it every day!! 

Crossing everything for all of us!!!

Gx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi gladys,
its nice to know of so many 'older' ivf ers getting their dream. Ive got several mates who became mummies in their 40's too. congrats to your friend...fab for her
i listen to a visualisation  tape by maggie howell and i love it...really helps a lot

feeling really negative today tho as the 'bickering' crescendoed last night and ended up in a horrible fight even tho i tried to walk away from it and ive just been crying constantly since...im sure my little embies dont feel happy being in that sort of environment and wont want to stick  around 

just hope theyre as feisty as their mummy 

anyway, my furbaby cat has jumped on the bed ready for incubation duties...take care and good luck everyone  xx


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

Oh no Pandy, thats horrible. Exactly what you DON'T need at the moment. Remember you have loads of hormones raging round yr body, its probably not as bad as you think?

At least yr cat loves you! Mine has given me a wide berth since ET - she will not sit on my lap no matter how much i try and coax her, wierd eh? I reckon she can sense the hormones too!

Am gonna look up yr visualisation woman. Feeling bit negative today, have had little pains for last two days and nothing now. Am convincing myself it didn't work....I don't think lying around all day helps. I think i'm going to start doing stuff ....do you think gentle yoga is ok?


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hiya,
wow, cats are spooky arent they? i think my cat  just knows when im upset...he's always by my side when im sad bless him  hey, who needs men when you have unconditional, unaggravating pet love?  cheering myself up now....all i need now is a bar of galaxy and itll all be totally forgotten!
def look up the cd...a friend of a friend gave it to me so i cant tell you where it came from-i'll try to find out tho if you have trouble with  it.
yoga shld be fine to do  i think as long as its not too strenuous and no back bends etc...actually i think i might do a bit to chill out too. mind you head stands sound like an excellent posture for us girls  in our situation  . keep those embies in as long as poss. ... 

lol xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi girls!
I'm due to test on the 19th july - which is eleven days and counting.  We are on our second round of iui and i made 3 eggs.  so we will have to wait and see.  had bad emotional day yesterday, felt like it was the end of the world and full of raging hormones, i'm taking cyclogest pesseries.  My period is a regular 28 days which is due the 17th july.  Last round of iui we waited. Not sure what to do this month
I'll keep my fingers crossed for everyone.
Good luck
xxxx


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

Hello!

OK am definitely feeling wierd. I feel like i've taken a sleeping pill....and just when i thought i hadn't felt anything got some really spikey pains. Is it all in my head?!

Hi Run girl - fingers crossed for you too!

Pandy - was it a specific IVF cd? coz she does do one, although its out of stock with amazon...must be good! Have found it somewhere else but not sure will get in time...
I recommend badakonasana (lie on back, soles of feet together and let knees fall to side) brilliant for getting loads of blood and nourishment to uterus....

does anyone else feel like they are in some wierd limbo land where time stands still? I've never wished away the days so much! Getting out helps - i ventured out to have lunch with a friend which was def the right thing to do...ony 11 days to go!!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi gladys27!

I agree getting out does help!  i've meet three seperate friends for coffee today and the day has just flown by...back to boring work tomorrow and the minutes just seem to click by sooo slowly.
Is your test date the 19th July??  Do you think you will test before Are you getting any cramping or strange feelings??
Fingers crossed
xxx


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

my test date is the 20th...but def going to test before! I can't wait that long!

yes cramping for last 3 days....but mainly feeling like wading through treacle...but i guess any of it could be normal AF symptoms, but just more aware of them than normal?

Anyway, on sofa with a movie now....i could get used to this...kind of


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi girls,
well i guess this is a just one of those days then... ive just been asleep and feel exhausted too! i think ill forget how to drive my car by next week  sounds like a good idea you  2 went for lunch/coffee-keeps the sanity levels up!

gladys27 the cd is called ivf companion 1...hope that helps

its funny about bakanasana too i always tend to automatically sit like that but wasnt entirely sure if it was good v bad for uterus....thanks for the confirmation!

lol xx


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

I have had the most boring day ever. I am literally counting the minutes and i promised myself i wouldn't get obsessed. too late for that. 

i didnt feel as tired today so went out  for walk....the early pregnancy tests that i ordered online arrived today. I was so bored i almost did one. but stopped myself. 

so not sure if no symptoms is a bad sign...

looking forward to tomorrow as going to get out of town and visit a friend, hurrah! that will take my mind of things. Hope everyone else is hanging in there?

can't BELIEVE its only day 4.....AGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Gladys27,

You sound just like me, I've had a bad day too    . Despite offers of company, just decided to have the day at home and work through it on my own. Feeling a bit better now and really hoping to wake up more positive tomorrow.  

Have a good day with your friend tomorrow   and hopefully day 5 will go alot quicker.

Take care

x


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks MB!

Yr right i did  have a bad day yesterday - and it wasn't till you pointed it out that i realised thats all it was! Strangely made me feel a whole lot better. Am in a much better mood today and looking forward to getting out and about...

sending positive vibes and stickiness to you all! Have a good day!
xxxxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Girls!!!

I had terrible day too yesterday felt like crazy woman - didn't know whether i wanted to scream or cry was full of all kind of mixed emotions.  my husband is staying out of my path as one minute i'm happy and the its nagging and screaming.  i'm all over the place. any one else feeling like this
Today is day 10 after insemination with iui, and i've got terrible period like cramping, lower back ache and leg cramps....all in all not a happy bunny!!!!
Trying to stay positive, but somedays it sure is hard.
Thinking happy thoughts, just nine more to do test....
Happy positive thought to all thoses beanies and embies out there xxxxx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi girls,
im now on day 7 and have felt like an emotional wreck for the last week as im sure all of us feel the same. i seem to  have come thru the  'crazy woman' phase  and have felt much more human since getting out yesterday...it really does help. i go thru stages of panicking if i get pains but then panic more if theyre not there. nasty sore boobs too!!
today im feeling negative tho and just want thurs to come to get the torture over with.!
keep positive  lol xx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Good to know we are all as mad as each other! Taking a leaf out of your book and arranged to go out for a while this afternoon.

Pandy, one week down, thankfully .... I rang the hospital about my test date and they said they normally recommend it 16 - 18 days after ET,   varying on all sorts of factors, eg drugs, type of treatment, size of embies etc. They have however said that I can bring it forward to the weekend, especially as I'm meant to be back at work on Monday morning. 

Doing my best to stay positive.

Have a good afternoon and speak soon


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

This web-site is a wonderful for getting it all out...and knowing that we are not alone!
So, what is your test day Moonin baby?
Mine is the 19th July, but might start testing on the 15th....don't know?  My clininc said the 18 day wait.
i just feels a lifetime away.  Week-ends always go quickly....
Babydust to everyone waiting.
And keep positive


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Rungirl,

I had EC 1 July and ET on the 3rd July. Initially having IVF but ended up having ICSI. 

Clinic told me to test on 20th July but will defo test before then. They recommended 19th, 18th if desperate. I'll see how long I last. Started spotting the day before my test last time   

For the first day, I haven't got any abdo aches today, bit of a worry but trying to stay positive.

 to all and speak soon

xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I had iui for the second time, first time we were successfull but sadly m/c at 19 weeks.
So, i feel like there is alot of presure this time (just from me), i had implantation done on 1st july.  Today i have cramping and on wednesday so maybe implantation   . 
yes, baby dust to all.
xxxxxx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,

We've got to stay positive. Just been reading about another    today. It's given me a huge boost and shows that we can get our dream. 

   all round.

x


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

Hello ladies

been avoiding the computer for a bit, trying to keep busy!

Am now on day 9 post ET, and have gone from thinking it hasn't worked to being convinced it had and now and back down thinking it hasn't, had suspicious AF style pains...and no swollen boobs anymore... 

I need to be put out of my misery...but am confused about when i should even be due on? How do we know when we should be due on? ANyone know how to work it out?


----------



## Bennybear (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Mind if I join you? 

Gladys - I am afraid I am none the wiser about when it is due but I think they count EC as ovulation date.      

My OTD is tomorrow and hoping and praying for good news but also preparing for the worst. I echo the comments that time goes really slowly during this period. Thank you for sharing your experiences - it has been really helpful to read them. 

Good luck to everyone!    

B x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi,

I had iui and is insemination day one (1dpo) and then the next day 2dpo or is the next day 1dpo after insemination?? its hard to work out.  i've got myself very confused. just 5 days to go.....aarrgghhhh!  you go slightly crazy.  A few cramps and achey ovaries?  good or not?
good luck everyone xxx


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

OK am in shock. couldn't wait any longer, did a test and its BFP!!! Won't believe it until have done another one tomorrow, second line slightly fainter than the other. But now have raging nausea so must be true!!!

I had cramping pains yesterday and lower back pain and convinced my AF was on its way. I know its still early days but so excited....


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hi again,
thats fab news gladys27, congrats and good luck!! 
im testing tomorrow..so scared im almost thinking of avoiding it!!!
lol xxxxxx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

been lying low for a day or two as my nerves are shot!

Glady27 - great news, congratulations and take care  

Pandy - good to hear from you. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.   How are you feeling? any symptoms or are you trying not to over think? 

I'm still having abdo aches and convinced myself that they were af pains. Dreading going to the loo. Trying to stay positive and tell myself they are still getting cosy.

 to all.

x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Glady27 - great news, how exciting.   

Pandy - when is your OTD?

Moomin baby - i'm just the same as you, a few aches and twinges but like you staying positive!    ......not long now til test OTD 19th...might test 18th?

Good luck and fingers crossed.

xxxxx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

my OTD is tomorrow......both me and dp thought we'd maybe avoid the test for a few days  hoping it will materialise as a surprise ...haha!!!! how sad but at least were thinking the same!!!

still got a few gripes going on but not sure if constipation    no other symptoms tho so not holding my breath!!

oh well , ill jump off now to prepare myself for a sleepless night.....

 to all those  waiting and big congrats to the bfp's

xxxxxx


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

well girls, sorry to say we did our dreaded test this morning after a sleepless night(i jinxed myself by saying it yesterday)and its a def BFN for us 

now thinking of going abroad  as good successes for my age group....tears havent arrived yet  but  the huge glass of wine ill have at lunch im sure will trigger it off nicely 

lol to all you girls yet to test and good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh Pandy, I'm so sorry    My fingers have been crossed all morning 
Look after yourself and keep following the dream  

Take care

x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Pandy,

Sorry to hear you sad news, big hugs and i'm sure that glass of winr or two will go quickly...
Big hugs


----------



## gladys27 (May 17, 2009)

Pandy, i'm so sorry. Have been thinking about you, and was really willing you to get good news. Don't give up hope, like i said before my friend had ivf at 43 and she now has twins. So sorry it didn't work out for you this time. 

take care 
G
xxx


----------

